# Qwest Promotion "Up to 7 meg down and 1.5 meg upload!



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

When I bought my first computer in March of 2005 I subscribed to dial up and would receive a respectable 100k download most of the time, of course I was less than 3 blocks away from the phone company. I upgraded to dsl less than a month, then I moved and decided to upgrade to T1. When it was busy I would get 180-210k; the rest of the time I could download
a 20meg file and there not be a lag between clicking on the download button and when the "download complete" pop-up would appear. The Isp that I'm with required, among other things that I subscribe to the long distance at 14 cents a minute, so I was drawn in to the Qwest sales pitch of free long distance and "up to" 7 meg download speed.

The best download at 3am on Monday morning would be 100k and there were times when I couldn't break 4killobytes a second. But what really torqued my jaw was their "tech support" runaround. They would send me to a "no-load" speed test site which of course would sometimes show 4meg download but then I would go to http://www.toast.net where there were large jpeg download speed test and I could start the download, throw a load of clothes in the washer, fold the load that was in the dryer, make a pot of coffee, drink a cup of it, walk the dogs around the block and come back and watch the picture finally finish downloading. Needless to say I'm back paying 14 cents a minute long distance.:down:


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

neos1 said:


> Needless to say I'm back paying 14 cents a minute long distance.:down:


Try OPEX! 

http://www.opex-sales.com/


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

angelize56 said:


> Try OPEX!
> 
> http://www.opex-sales.com/


The long distance is an obligation with the dsl line. I don't use it because I have it blocked.
Which also means that I can't send a fax, but with two preteen daughters who would hang me out to dry if I unblocked the long distance.


----------

